# Sad puppy.  :C



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwMdE5z5KGw


----------



## Azbulldog (Sep 8, 2009)

Saw this earlier today, it's adorable.


----------



## madd foxx (Sep 8, 2009)

AWWWWWWWW thats so cute. widdle poopy wolling awound wid a sad face.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 9, 2009)

@.@
Do I kill it with fire?

Anyways thats hilarious, its face was priceless XD


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 9, 2009)

That dog is ugly.


----------

